# Crappie jigs



## Smallmouth Crazy

Been crappie fishing all my life, mostly just the minnow under a bobber setup though, I will probably never give that up but I want to also start trying to use more jigs this spring, I have already started to get a couple boxes together and was wondering if you guys care to share your must have lures in your crappie box?? Like I need another reason to buy tackle lol. Thanks


----------



## All Eyes

Roadrunner jigs are one of my go-to's for both walleye and crappie. They come in different sizes, colors, and blade configurations. If you don't already have some, I can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## Specwar

My favorites, sometimes tipped with minnow or wax worm. Bottom one is my choice for saugeye. Buy a lot of which ever you choose because the snag very easily.


----------



## jdl447

Johnson Beetle Bou Marabou Crappie Jigs from bass pro.
https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/johnson-beetle-bou-marabou-crappie-jigs


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Thanks guys will look into them.


----------



## Bluegillin'

Southern Pro Stinger Shad. I really like the pink/chartreuse but obviously need to adjust colors at times.


----------



## chaunc

Bobby Garland itty bits are one of my favorites.


----------



## dcool

Southern Pro tubes are my favorite.


----------



## meats52

Chaunc turned me onto the Bobby Garland Baby Shads a few years ago. They work great for crappie. I usually put a crappie nibble on with them. I have some of the itty bits too for the days when the crappie want a smaller bait.


----------



## 9Left

I enjoy fishing with a bobber/ minnow set up for crappies...Lots of fun watching a bobber slowly go under...

BUT....In the spring time, there is absolutely nothing that beats jig fishing! The action is often fast and you never need to take the time to mess with handling the minnows, Dragging the bait bucket around, or keeping them alive… If you're really stuck on watching that bobber… Try using a jig and bobber, i use this set up a lot in the spring and you can catch plenty of crappies in just a couple feet of water ..Heck most of the time all you need to do is just give the bobber a little twitch and the crappies nail it And take that little Bobber right under! I like to use a 1/32 ounce jig( any color) With a small panfish bobber set at 1 to 2 feet deep

As you have seen in the above posts… Lots of different people like lots of different little jigs...And let me tell you
ALL of them will work! So don't get caught up on which ones to use


----------



## Workingman

I used to only fish for crappie in the spring with minnow bobber setup. Over last 2-3 years have expanded my knowledge and hardly ever buy minnows anymore. 32nd oz jighead with Bobby Garland or brushpile shad body gets it done most of the time. In the spring I use one of those "rocket bobbers" noting better! Things cast a mile and you can watch it slowly tip up, then slide under. Takes me right back to childhood! Later in the year I ditch the bobber and let the jig sink and just watch the line. I'm mostly fishing from kayak for this. I've learned a lot from watching Richard gene. Any others that you guys like? Keep in mind I'm low tech! Haha


----------



## All Eyes

meats52 said:


> Chaunc turned me onto the Bobby Garland Baby Shads a few years ago. They work great for crappie. I usually put a crappie nibble on with them. I have some of the itty bits too for the days when the crappie want a smaller bait.


Chaunc would be the one to ask. If anyone here knows crappie it's him.


----------



## All Eyes

From dead sticking with a float to cast and retrieve methods, both work well at different times. I go from 1/64 oz. micro jigs and spoons in cold water to larger beetle spins or Roadrunners depending on the conditions.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE

Like the post above I fish lake erie the bay area the only thing in my box are chartreuse twister tails and 1/6 oz jig heads I use under a slip bobbers tipped with minnows fished in the spring no deeper than 2ft .it all depends on the situation or lake I fish a lake were a simple Hook a minnows fished under a bobber is the ticket save your money from buying a lot of un useful lures


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Thanks again guys for all the replies, itching to get out.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

a few I like to use plus plus res many more. My favorite way to crappie fish is jig/float. It's good when ever they're shallow. Sometimes I twitch it,some to rs I steady reel it,sometimes just have to let it sit there....


----------



## CFIden

Lindy slick jig with the small gulp minnows under a bobber. Throw it out, jig, jig, jig, let it set for 5 seconds. repeat.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 294461
> View attachment 294463
> View attachment 294465
> View attachment 294467
> a few I like to use plus plus res many more. My favorite way to crappie fish is jig/float. It's good when ever they're shallow. Sometimes I twitch it,some to rs I steady reel it,sometimes just have to let it sit there....


Bought some Bobby Garland stuff today.


----------



## Tom 513

Saugeyefisher. Are the green jigs from Bobby Garland? I have many color jigs but 75% stop for a bucket of minnows, although ive been trying to break the minnow habit the past couple years.
I do like using them under a small cork ( lately a pear shaped strike indicator) depending on weather i am swiming the jig or fishing it more still, will determine what body style i use. As far as color black and chartruse is a go to, but electric chicken and june bug are favorites too. I like bobby garland stuff best and tend to tip them with crappie nibbles often.
Ive also started using red sickle style hooks, with all ive read and with the high marks the southern guys give them ive found i dont lose as many fish.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

The shad style black/chartreuse are bobby garlands, and the black/green with a straight tail are brush pile jigs bought at the columbus expo and have already produced well! As well as the first picture...


----------



## meats52

http://www.bobbygarlandcrappie.com/slabhuntr I saw that there's a new Bobby Garland Bait out for 2019. I think that I'm going to order some.


----------



## crappiedude

meats52 said:


> http://www.bobbygarlandcrappie.com/slabhuntr I saw that there's a new Bobby Garland Bait out for 2019. I think that I'm going to order some.


Looks like it should be a good choice when you want a little larger profile lure


----------



## chaunc

I’ll get some down at Fast Eddies next week and try them down at Ky lake.


----------



## elusiveadventures

I also recommend the road runners for when the water warms up. White bass also love them when your pitching it around cover just like a spinner bait for bass. I like many others that have already posted like to use the bobby garland baits as well as some of the Mr. Crappie soft plastics. But out of all of them I probably also enjoy watching the minnow/bobber set up go down the best. When the bite is slow in cold water I do like to use a small 1/32 or 1/64 hair jig tipped with a wax worm. Then if the crappie do not want it the gils usually do!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

elusiveadventures said:


> I also recommend the road runners for when the water warms up. White bass also love them when your pitching it around cover just like a spinner bait for bass. I like many others that have already posted like to use the bobby garland baits as well as some of the Mr. Crappie soft plastics. But out of all of them I probably also enjoy watching the minnow/bobber set up go down the best. When the bite is slow in cold water I do like to use a small 1/32 or 1/64 hair jig tipped with a wax worm. Then if the crappie do not want it the gils usually do!


Road runners are great! My favorite combo is a silktruse venom tail on a 1/16 0z orange road runner head... crappie killer!!!


----------

